# Add Site Search To Firefox Search Bar IN JUST ONE MINUTE!



## dfordigit (Mar 22, 2007)

I want to share a trick which I found on some forum:

The simplest way to add the site search feature to your Firefox search bar itself:

Open the Firefox search plugins directory [generally C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins]. Create a new text file using Notepad and paste the following code:
----------------------------------------------------------------------- 

>search 
 name="my search"
 method="GET"
 action="*katz.ws/search"
 queryCharset="utf-8"
> 

  <input name="q" user>
  <input name="sitesearch" value="katz.ws">
</search>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Save the above file with an src extension in the same directory [like "my search.src"]

If you like to see a nice icon next to the search name, add a 16x16 gif file with exactly the same name in the same location where you placed the my search.src file.

That's it - Restart firefox, type Ctrl+K to reach the Firefox Search Box, choose the above engine from the drop-down list and start searching. It makes searching your favorite blogs so much simple and fast.

Here you may cutomize any site search box.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 22, 2007)

no need of this tutorial................just click on mozila seach box arrow,n will get everything.Anyway thanks


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 22, 2007)

No..dfordigit is correct...if u want to add a custom site search like google linux search, then its not as simple as "just click on mozila seach box arrow,n will get everything".

Ravi_9793... can you tell me a way to add google linux search from that mozilla search box ???

Thanks dfordigit for the tut...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 22, 2007)

kaustav_geek said:
			
		

> Ravi_9793... can you tell me a way to add google linux search from that mozilla search box ???
> 
> Thanks dfordigit for the tut...


Than get your solution dear:
click on mozila search box arrow-click manage search engines-a web page will open with many search engine-at the bottom find 
Browse through more search engines at mycroft.mozdev.org.
click on this-----there U will find :
Find Search Engine Plugins / Search Providers

just enter the URL of the search engine U want and U r done.

With additional there are more than 100 popular search engine allready present ..U can choose among them also.


I think you have got it...........!!!!!!!


----------



## kaustav_geek (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks ravi..... I'm sorry to have been a bit rude... I'm sorry.. Thanks a lot for the way...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 22, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^never mind dude.


----------



## serendipiti (Mar 22, 2007)

IMHO a much simpler option wud be to use the opensearchfox extension


----------



## dfordigit (Mar 23, 2007)

Dear ravi_9793,

Thanks for your information. I know there are many ready made search-engines at the sites you mentioned.

But if you want to make for those search engines which does not readly avilable then what? you have to search pages for how to do things for you.Isn't it? In these cases you may adopt quickly what I mentioned in first post and can customize as you desired.

I have given example of www.katz.ws/search. Is it there in web's ready made list?  No,it isn't.

So,you are right for most common interest search engines, but using my first post you may easily customize your personal liking search engine in a minute.

One more thing:

When you not choose ready made solution & opt for doing things yourself ,you gain precious knowledge! 

Conclusion: 

Go directly for common interest search engines as ravi_9793 mentioned.There are quite possibility that you will find your required one.

If you can't find ready made search engine for search bar, then customize according to my first post as it is very easy.

That's all. 

Thank you all for participation.


----------

